# Anniversary



## Maryanne29 (Nov 21, 2014)

My pump and I have just had our first anniversary. I can say we are very happy with each other even though he (?) can be a bit argumentative at times. I can see us having many more happy years together.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Anniversary to you and your pump!


----------



## ingrid (Nov 22, 2014)

Many Happy Returns to you and him!


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 22, 2014)

Long may the happy Union continue .


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 22, 2014)

Very good Maryanne !


----------



## Redkite (Nov 22, 2014)

Did he remember though?  Did you get chocs or flowers?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2014)

Mines either male or neuter - El Pumpo - but he answers to all sorts of different names on occasions.

Mad really cos most 'new technology' objects are assigned the female gender in Spanish, aren't they?

(I spose El could be a relative of some sort to El Puerco, from 'Soap' ?)

But anyway - happy anniversary!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Anniversary. It was my two year Anniversary with my pump on November 20th and it has made life so much better


----------



## grainger (Nov 23, 2014)

Love this post - happy anniversary


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 1, 2014)

I like happy posts like this!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 1, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Mines either male or neuter - El Pumpo - but he answers to all sorts of different names on occasions.
> 
> Mad really cos most 'new technology' objects are assigned the female gender in Spanish, aren't they?
> 
> ...



She's (?!!) a ' bomba ' in Spanish (bomba de infusión), but ' el pumpo ' is so much better!

Happy anniversary to you both!


----------

